# Nets at Mosquito



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

Just saw the game commission getting ready to put nets out at the state park.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, early! Maybe checking for northerns, or perch??


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I doubt it ,they don't mess with pike or perch. Heck steelhead are spawning already , end of February, things are moving quick this year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They do lots of various things, surveys, tagging, general health, growth studies, etc. with different species that we don't know about! Just thinking with no ice(and the fact that pike, normally! begin spawning in February), would be a good time to collect some data? Since I'm curious, I'll find out whats up.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Water temp is creeping up towards 40 degrees, which is go time for walleye. It does not suprise me at all the DNR is setting out the nets.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

x2 what doe girl said !


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Any idea if nets are going in at Berlin as well? I figured they'd be in earlier than normal this year as well.


----------



## bonemonger (Jul 29, 2015)

Test nets to check what stage that the walleye spawn is.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

dowop said:


> Just saw the game commission getting ready to put nets out at the state park.


This video was from March 2016 at Mosquito, with the ODNR.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hopefully Ezbite will be able to go out again this year when they check the nets. He makes some great videos.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Whaler said:


> Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


No problem, I thought it was pretty interesting.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

DieHard1548 said:


> Any idea if nets are going in at Berlin as well? I figured they'd be in earlier than normal this year as well.


I just drove over it today and saw a few sets of nets out off the causeway.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

meats52 said:


> Hopefully Ezbite will be able to go out again this year when they check the nets. He makes some great videos.


Already in progress, just waiting for the nets to go in.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> They do lots of various things, surveys, tagging, general health, growth studies, etc. with different species that we don't know about! Just thinking with no ice(and the fact that pike, normally! begin spawning in February), would be a good time to collect some data? Since I'm curious, I'll find out whats up.


Found out they have "some" nets out at Mosquito, and Berlin. So far, in spite of the warm temps, the Walleye are "Not Ready" yet!(Better safe than sorry! Wouldn't want to miss it!)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Waiting for them to start rolling. If you ever seen it you'd know. It's actually pretty cool.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I was crappie fishing late one night in March and it was unreal the numbers of walleye that were rolling and the splashing sounded like frogs jumping in and out of the water. I thought Berlin had a large number but Mosquito kicked its butt!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The activity and rolling eyes on the shorelines goes in cycles. Like ezbite said, it's pretty cool when they are active. They flash right at your feet. It's also a great time for morons to go lights out stealth mode ripping weighted treble hooks. I've seen it a few times. There are some big girls laying there waiting to be picked off. Always call and report it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CrappieFisher said:


> This video was from March 2016 at Mosquito, with the ODNR.


 That's a good looking dude right there that made that video


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My son had to work late but was on the causeway Friday night just before the thunderstorms rolled in. Had to leave. Said something must be biting as there were three "van loads" of fishermen there already when he got there around 11. They also left!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> My son had to work late but was on the causeway Friday night just before the thunderstorms rolled in. Had to leave. Said something must be biting as there were three "van loads" of fishermen there already when he got there around 11. They also left!


few years back they mis the main spawn with nets.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> My son had to work late but was on the causeway Friday night just before the thunderstorms rolled in. Had to leave. Said something must be biting as there were three "van loads" of fishermen there already when he got there around 11. They also left!


I seen those van loads of fisherman also when I got up there late Friday night.. didn't talk to them but I stayed and fished till the storm hit the lake and I didn't catch or see any activity


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> few years back they mis the main spawn with nets.


Berlin was off as well. I wondered if there was a specific reason why.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Berlin was off as well. I wondered if there was a specific reason why.


Problems with Berlin start with all the water level Fluctuations. Being basically a flood control lake, the water levels could be down during walleye spawning resulting in a meager(or NO) successful spawn for them. Fear not, that's why the DNR stocks Berlin(and others) yearly.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Problems with Berlin start with all the water level Fluctuations. Being basically a flood control lake, the water levels could be down during walleye spawning resulting in a meager(or NO) successful spawn for them. Fear not, that's why the DNR stocks Berlin(and others) yearly.


Yet Berlin is one of the few (if only) inland Ohio lakes that have a proven naturally occurring Walleye reproduction. 

I had a lengthy discussion about this very topic with an ODNR biologist one evening when I accompanied them on an electro-shock survey at Berlin.

The theory is that the fluctuation of the water levels creates changing current flows that act as a flushing mechanism clearing silt from the gravel areas which walleye use as a medium to hold eggs. Even when the levels are down there are plenty of gravel beds available. 

The up/down cycle of the reservoir is actually a good thing believe it or not. Berlin lake rests on a mixture of mud, clay and gravel. Without the rise and fall, the mud and clay would overtake the gravel. When the water is down you can see the scouring effect the waves and current has on the shallower bottom.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

west branch also has a small reproducing population of walleye.


----------



## Dly (Oct 25, 2016)

dowop said:


> Just saw the game commission getting ready to put nets out at the state park.


Years ago I went to Nimisila to fish, when I got there the states guys had just finished test netting. I asked if they caught anything big and was told "son we saw fish today you would be afraid to catch"


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

NooB24 said:


> I seen those van loads of fisherman also when I got up there late Friday night.. didn't talk to them but I stayed and fished till the storm hit the lake and I didn't catch or see any activity


I was told these "van load's" of fisherman keep everything they catch......and pass them off to the females who clean them right away.....this is happening on pyma all the time......I hope our ranger's are out in full force to stop this "problem"........


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

ignantmike said:


> I was told these "van load's" of fisherman keep everything they catch......and pass them off to the females who clean them right away.....this is happening on pyma all the time......I hope our ranger's are out in full force to stop this "problem"........


If I see it I will open my mouth, u can bet on that


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

NooB24 said:


> If I see it I will open my mouth, u can bet on that


1-800-poacher or #ODNR. Add it to your phone and call if you see it.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Any updates on the nets? Are they still out? Any activity in them? Just curious if the spawn is progressing.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

There still out don't know anymore than that.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm thinking with this very cold weather it's going to get pushed back little bit!?!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Water temp is right around 36 degrees. Needs to come up 8-10 degrees to get things going


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Water temp is right around 36 degrees. Needs to come up 8-10 degrees to get things going


I agree


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

last i heard it was too cold and the nets were left open so the fish swim thru and dont get trapped. i know there is no way id want to be out on the lake all day pulling fish out of nets when its below freezing. ive been out with them checking the nets a few times and i get cold just videoing them, i can imagin how cold it is handling them all day.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks EZ, was wondering how things were going. Was hoping that cold snap would push them back.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dcross765 said:


> Thanks EZ, was wondering how things were going. Was hoping that cold snap would push them back.


 They are suppose to be closing the nets today.


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a question hopefully someone can answer for me. Is the state park marina open water? Thinking about going and giving the docks a try I'm over an hour away just wanna know if it's open water before I head out. Thank you in advance


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Crappie kid said:


> Got a question hopefully someone can answer for me. Is the state park marina open water? Thinking about going and giving the docks a try I'm over an hour away just wanna know if it's open water before I head out. Thank you in advance


If you want bluegill and dink perch, the docks are where to be. My buddy and his brother got over 60 Sunday evening. Wax worms and red worms.

And for the nets, I was told they got 30 quarts of walleye eggs monday.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Mosquito Lake marina just posted this picture.


----------

